# May I introduce myself?



## artimedoros49

Hello,

Is there a correct way to say “May I introduce myself?”

I have come across the following and am not sure if they are all equally acceptable, or if there is a preferred way of saying this.

Smím se představit?
Dovolte, abych se představil?
Mohl bych se představit?

Thank you


----------



## Onyx18

Hi, artimedoros49, I would say "Dovolte, abych se představil" or "Rád bych se představil". I wouldn't say "Mohu/mohl bych se představit?"


----------



## artimedoros49

Thank you, Onyx18.


----------



## Hrdlodus

*Use "Dovolte, abych se představil." without a question mark. (Use a dot or a comma.)*
We don't use this sentence as a question.
It means: "Let me introduce myself."

You can use also "Rád bych se představil."
It means: "I would like to introduce myslef."
But better is "Dovolte, abych s představil."


"Dovolte, abych se představil?" can't be used.

"Smím se představit?" and "Mohl bych se představit?" are really questions. A request for leting me to intorduce.
These can be used in two situations:
1) I don't know, if I may introduce myself - i don't want any foux paus.
"Hey, Goerge, I am here fotr the first time and nobody knows me. Mám se představit?" (It means: Should I introduce myslef?)
"Hey, Goerge, I am here fotr the first time and don't know, how it is working around here. Smím se představit?" (It menas: Can I introduce myself?)
2) Scathing (sarcstic) question - no one is paying an attention to me and I want to gain an attention.
"Smím se představit?" / "Mohl bych se představit?" (Use scathing (sarcastic) tone of voice.)
(Without scathing (sarcastic) tone it's just decent stealing an attention for myslef. Assertive.)


----------

